
Facebook Tries to Lure Journalists Away from Twitter - Amorymeltzer
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/facebook-gives-journalists-new-way-find-news-facebook/
======
tracker1
The reason that journalists are using twitter is because it allows for a feed
of short posts, and works well for directing traffic to specific articles...
Facebook isn't so much a raw feed as a heavily filtered subset of what it
thinks you may want to see, aligned with your views.

Twitter simply works better for this, mostly... the reply tracking could still
use some work, but other than that, I like twitter better for this... that
said, I don't keep up with the feeds much.

